# Partitionering Dual Boot laptop

## Htbaa

Een goede nacht allen. Sinds een korte tijd draai ik regelmatig Gentoo op mijn desktop PC. Ervaring met het installeren van Gentoo heb ik dus al. Nu koop ik komende week een Dell laptop en daar wil ik zowel Gentoo als Windows 2000 op draaien. Nu is mij bekend dat je erg makkelijk een Windows partitie kan mounten en dat is dan dus ook wat ik wil gaan doen. Echter, ik vraag mij nu alleen nog af hoe ik mijn hdd moet gaan partitioneren. Het gaat om een 40gb hdd. De laptop zelf zal een pentium 4 2.8ghz processor hebben en 512mb werkgeheugen.

Wat voor partitie indeling raden jullie aan? Ik zelf zat te denken aan het volgende:

Gentoo: 10gb

Swap: 512mb (Is zoveel wel nodig?)

Windows: 10gb

Data partitie: 19,*gb (de partitie waar ik al mijn eigen data op kwijt wil.

Ik zal voornamelijk gaan programmeren (Perl, PHP etc.) en wil dat dus niet dat het uit maakt in welke OS ik zit. Uiteraard weet ik wel dat Linux software niet draaid onder Windows en visa versa. Maar ik wil altijd toegang hebben tot mijn data, vanuit welke OS dan ook.

Mijn vraag, lijkt jullie dit een verstandige oplossing of deugd het totaal niet. Bij voorbaat dank  :Smile: .

Dan heb ik ook nog even een andere vraag: Is er software voor Gentoo om van een Gentoo systeem een inbel server te maken? Ik wil dus met een computer (Dreamcast in dit geval) via een modem verbinding maken om vervolgens via breedband het internet te benaderen. Een soort van ICS verbinding, maar dan met een telefoonlijn er tussen.

----------

## adaptr

Voor een Gentoo doos met 512MB RAM is 512MB swap een redelijk formaat.

Als het delen van data vlekkeloos dient te verlopen dan is een FAT32 partitie de enige optie, aangezien NTFS support in Linux nog altijd niet foolproof is.

Dit is geen probleem zolang je er genoeg backups van maakt, en er maar 1 gebruiker toegang toe moet hebben.

Dat lijkt me geen probleem met programeerwerk.

Om van een Linux doos een dial-in server te maken zijn verscheidene oplossingen mogelijk; een simpele Google brengt je hier: http://www.swcp.com/~jgentry/pers.html

Correct configureren zal wel enige moeite kosten, maar als het eenmaal werkt dan is er geen omkijken meer naar.

En.. een "ICS" verbinding ?

Brr.. Windoos termen.. afleren, en gauw!

----------

## Rainmaker

Ik denk niet dat je indeling gaat werken, omdat volgens mij (en dit weet ik echt niet helemaal zeker) windows de eerste secor van de partitie voor de 1024e cilinder van je harde schijf moet hebben.

Ik zou dit voorstellen:

hda1: /boot 

hda2: windows

hda3: linux

hda4: swap

hda5: data

De laatste 3 kun je natuurlijk in iedere volgorde zetten

----------

## Q-collective

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> Ik denk niet dat je indeling gaat werken, omdat volgens mij (en dit weet ik echt niet helemaal zeker) windows de eerste secor van de partitie voor de 1024e cilinder van je harde schijf moet hebben.
> 
> Ik zou dit voorstellen:
> 
> hda1: /boot 
> ...

 

Zit die 'bug' dan nog steeds in NT? Dacht dat dat een achterlijkheid van de win9x serie was...

----------

## adaptr

Hmm nee.. tis geenszins een bug in die zin van het woord.

De Windows boot loader (ntldr) moet om correct te werken op de eerste partitie van de schijf staan - of in ieder geval op een partitie die door de 512-byte bootsector bereikt kan worden.

Is een limitatie van het PC-ontwerp - altijd geweest.

----------

## Htbaa

Bedankt voor de info. Ik had er nog niet bij stil gestaan dat Windows met dat probleem zat. Nu weet ik dat Windows XP met FAT32 en NTFS kan werken, maar ik neem aan dat Windows 2000 ook met bijde formaten kan werken.

En bedankt voor die link. Ik had er al eens naar gezocht maar kon er zelf niets over vinden. Ik wist waarschijnlijk ook niet waar ik op moest zoeken  :Embarassed:  .

----------

## toMeloos

Ik heb zelf ook Gentoo op een laptop staan, dual boot met WinXP. Ook ik doe regelmatig aan wat programmeren en zo en wil dus altijd bij mijn data kunnen. Mijn opzet maakt dit ook mogelijk en dat herschalend naar 40 Gb krijg je ongeveer het volgende:

1: windows (10 Gb NTFS)

2: linux / (9,25 Gb ReiserFS)

3: linux swap (0,75 Gb ==> LET OP: als je Software Suspend wil gebruiken moet je swap partitie minstens 30% groter zijn dan je RAM!!)

4: data (20 Gb FAT32 ==> enige bestandssysteem dat mountbaar is als lezen en schrijven in zowel windows als linux)

Op deze manier hebben beide besturingsystemen hun eigen partitie en is je data gedeeld door beide systemen. Ik heb op die data partitie zelfs de websites en databases staan en op zowel linux als windows MySQL en Apache geinstalleerd dus mijn ontwikkelomgeving is in beide besturingsystemen het zelfde.

Ik maak geen aparte /boot partitie meer aan tegenwoordig omdat ik het nut er niet echt van in zie. bijkomend voordeel in deze situatie is dat je enkel primaire partities hoeft aan te maken. Als je een aparte /boot maakt van 50 mb of zo dan zul je iets krijgen in de trand van 1: windows, 2: linux /boot, 3: linux swap, 4: start extended, 5: linux /, 6: data. Je ziet dus al dat dit onnodig moeilijker wordt...

Software Suspend zorgt voor het heel snel afsluiten en starten van je laptop door het geheugen weg te schrijven naar je RAM. Dit is iets dat je met een laptop zeker zal willen. De nitro-sources die nogal populair zijn op dit forum op dit moment bevatten de swsusp 2.1.5 patches en die zijn zeker aan te raden!

Succes!

p.s. 40 Gb is op deze manier trouwens erg weinig. Ik heb 60 en die 40Gb data partitie is veeeeel te klein   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Braempje

 *toMeloos wrote:*   

> Ik maak geen aparte /boot partitie meer aan tegenwoordig omdat ik het nut er niet echt van in zie. bijkomend voordeel in deze situatie is dat je enkel primaire partities hoeft aan te maken. Als je een aparte /boot maakt van 50 mb of zo dan zul je iets krijgen in de trand van 1: windows, 2: linux /boot, 3: linux swap, 4: start extended, 5: linux /, 6: data. Je ziet dus al dat dit onnodig moeilijker wordt...

 

Ik heb (door toeval) al een paar systemen gehad met een kapotte harde schijf, dan ben je blij met een aparte boot. Als namelijk je harde schijf crasht op net die linux partitie start je hele systeem niet meer op want de bootloader staat niet apart... 

Het wordt iets ingewikkelder - met trouwens extended vanaf 5 - maar een fdisk -l /dev/hda helpt veel hoor. Dan zie je een mooi overzicht van je partities, de groottes en de types, meestal is dat ruim voldoende.

----------

## Dikkiedik

Ik heb et zo:

```

hdc1 = Winxp (10 gig)

hdc2 = Boot (Ext2 64 mb)

hdc3 = Linux (ReiserFS 10 gig)

hdc4 = Swap (fat16 512 swap 4windows, linux draait zonder swap vlekkeloos met 512 intern)

hdc6 = Data (90 gig ntfs)

```

wanneer ik dingetjes vanuit linux naar data wil dan ga ik ff naar windows en gebruik ik rfsgui.. kleine moeite. Door een foutje is dit ntfs geworden vanaf fat32.. toen is ook mn hdc5 verdwenen (vage sh*t)... Kga dat snel eens terugverandere als ik de tijd heb.

Als ik grub wil omzeilen zet ik hdc1 actief, en anders hdc2. Vet handig bij een kapotte hd zoals Braempje al zei of als ik eens geen zin heb in linux  :Razz:   :Razz:  (don't shoot me)

Ik denk dat je er wel doorkomt met hoe je het van plan was.

----------

## koder

 *Htbaa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo: 10gb
> 
> Swap: 512mb (Is zoveel wel nodig?)
> ...

 

Let wel op als je XP zou gaan gebruiken. Een 10GB NTFS wordt dan krap. Daarnaast is het blijkbaar ook zo dat WinXP zelfs niet eens wil opstarten op iets dat kleiner is dan 8.5GB. Dit lijkt me dus het absolute minimum voor de NTFS.

Wat de Swap betreft hangt het er allemaal van af wat je gaat doen. Er bestaan veel mythes over. Zoals bijvoorbeeld dat je swap 4x zo groot dient te zijn als je RAM. Dat is natuurlijk bullshit. Het hangt er allemaal van af wat je wil gaan doen.

Je Swap dient als tijdelijke plaats voor je RAM. Voor het "dode geheugen", het deel dat niet nodig is op dit moment. De totale capaciteit is dus het fysieke RAM-geheugen + je Swap/Pagefile/Virtual. Als je veel geheugen gaat gebruiken, en je hebt weinig fysieke RAM, dan kun je die Swap goed gebruiken. Zit je daarbij met een gigabyte aan fysieke RAM, en doe je nooit grote applicaties of gegevens open, dan hoef je eigenlijk helemaal geen swap.

In jouw geval is het nogal moeilijk in te schatten. Je programmeert PERL en PHP. Wel ik doe ook beide. En ik weet uit ervaring dat je makkelijk 512MB volkrijgt. PERL vreet geheugen. PHP is er ook niet zuinig op. En waarschijnlijk ga je MySQL of zo gebruiken. En dan hangt het allemaal af van je queries!

Daarnaast is het nog heel belangrijk of je al dan niet meerder gebruikers gaat hebben. Op een populaire website ga je meerdere HTTPd's hebben draaien, en die nemen allemaal RAM!

512MB Swap lijkt me dan geen overbodige luxe.

Wat de Gentoo partitie betref, lijkt 10GB me wel genoeg. Ik heb zelf maar 10GB in mijn hele systeem thuis. Daarop staat een swap van 1GB, een ext2 boot partitie van 32MB (want ik heb meerdere kernels), en 2 ext3 partities voor de rest. Ik heb Xorg, en PERL/Python, en KDE 3.3.1, en gcc, en Portrage, en OpenOffice, en... kortom, alles! En ik heb nog zo'n 6GB vrij! (en dat is mét de compiler cache waarop ik zeker 1.5GB verlies!)

Wat de FAT32 betreft... wel ja... als je wil kunnen switchen tussen Win en Lin, dan is dat de enige echte oplossing op dit moment. 

 *Htbaa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dan heb ik ook nog even een andere vraag: Is er software voor Gentoo om van een Gentoo systeem een inbel server te maken? Ik wil dus met een computer (Dreamcast in dit geval) via een modem verbinding maken om vervolgens via breedband het internet te benaderen. Een soort van ICS verbinding, maar dan met een telefoonlijn er tussen.

 

Geen idee. Maar zoek naar RAS alternatieven voor Linux of zo...

greetz

koder

www.mame.be

----------

## adaptr

 *koder wrote:*   

> Let wel op als je XP zou gaan gebruiken. Een 10GB NTFS wordt dan krap. Daarnaast is het blijkbaar ook zo dat WinXP zelfs niet eens wil opstarten op iets dat kleiner is dan 8.5GB. Dit lijkt me dus het absolute minimum voor de NTFS.

 

Nonsens.

Een schone installatie van Windows XP SP2 neemt zo'n 1,5 GB in beslag - tel daar een swapfile van RAM*1,5 bij op en dat is de minimum diskruimte die je nodig hebt.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314865

 *koder wrote:*   

> Wat de Swap betreft hangt het er allemaal van af wat je gaat doen. Er bestaan veel mythes over. Zoals bijvoorbeeld dat je swap 4x zo groot dient te zijn als je RAM.

 

Dat is dan wel een mythe waar ik persoonlijk nog nooit van gehoord heb.

Tot kernel 2.4 werd het aangeraden om je swap partitie 2x zo groot te maken als de hoeveelheid fysiek geheugen.

Sinds kernel 2.6 is deze vereiste teruggebracht naar 1x de hoeveelheid geheugen, aangezien de VMM van 2.6 een stuk efficienter met swapruimte omgaat.

Vanaf zeg 512MB RAM is het volkomen mogelijk om zonder swap partitie te draaien - dit vereist natuurlijk wel de nodige tests om zeker te zijn dat het systeem niet op de knieen gaat...

 *koder wrote:*   

> Je Swap dient als tijdelijke plaats voor je RAM. Voor het "dode geheugen", het deel dat niet nodig is op dit moment. De totale capaciteit is dus het fysieke RAM-geheugen + je Swap/Pagefile/Virtual. Als je veel geheugen gaat gebruiken, en je hebt weinig fysieke RAM, dan kun je die Swap goed gebruiken. Zit je daarbij met een gigabyte aan fysieke RAM, en doe je nooit grote applicaties of gegevens open, dan hoef je eigenlijk helemaal geen swap.

 

Bedankt Pa  :Wink: 

Wat doet je vermoeden dat de OP dit niet weet ?

 *koder wrote:*   

> In jouw geval is het nogal moeilijk in te schatten. Je programmeert PERL en PHP. Wel ik doe ook beide. En ik weet uit ervaring dat je makkelijk 512MB volkrijgt. PERL vreet geheugen. PHP is er ook niet zuinig op. En waarschijnlijk ga je MySQL of zo gebruiken. En dan hangt het allemaal af van je queries!

 

Zowel PHP als MySQL zijn zeer uitgebreid te tunen op fysiek geheugengebruik.

 *koder wrote:*   

> Daarnaast is het nog heel belangrijk of je al dan niet meerder gebruikers gaat hebben. Op een populaire website ga je meerdere HTTPd's hebben draaien, en die nemen allemaal RAM!
> 
> 

 

Meer nonsense - dit is een ontwikkelmachine, waar heb je het in vredesnaam over ?

----------

## koder

btw, persoonlijk ga ik voor het volgende (vanavond trouwens) :

/dev/hda1 :  Linux boot  (32MB ext2)

/dev/hda2 :  Linux root  (40GB ReiserFS)

/dev/hda3 :  FreeDOS boot  (2GB FAT16)

/dev/hda4 :  <bestanden incl. Win PageFile> (140GB+ FAT32)

/dev/hdb1 :  WinXP boot (35GB NTFS)

/dev/hdb2 :  Linux Swap (2GB Swap)

/dev/hdb3 :  <bestanden> (75GB+ FAT32)

 :Idea:  TIP  :Idea:  : Het zal misschien opvallen dat de Linux Swap op de "Windows schijf" staat, en de Windows PageFile op de "Linux schijf". Dit is een zeer bewuste keuze! Daardoor staat het OS nooit op de plaats van het virtueel geheugen. Ik merkte eerder al dat dit een groot verschil maakt. Zeker voor Windows (XP)!

Bovenstaande config is nog wel niet rond. Momenteel heb ik enkel en alleen een 10GB schijfje draaien met daarop enkel Linux. Maar ik werk momenteel aan een .NET applicatie, heb dus een Windows en een VisualStudio.NET nodig...   :Mad: 

greetz

koder

www.mame.be

----------

## toMeloos

Ik de voorgaande posts wordt de grootte van de SWAP ruimte ter discussie gesteld. Er wordt een aantal keer iets vergeten dat ik nogmaals wil benadrukken:

Mocht je Software Suspend willen gebruiken dan moet er één swap partitie minstens 30% groter zijn dan je RAM

----------

## Htbaa

Dank u allen.

Ik maak mij er niet zo druk om als mijn laptop een paar minuten (á 5) nodig heeft om op te starten. Qua prestatie van de laptop voor het programmeren onder Perl, PHP en MySQL maak ik mij niet druk. Momenteel doe ik dit achter een desktop pc met 512mb sdram en 1,57ghz pentium 4 processor. De laptop draait op 2.8ghz en 512mb ddram.

Windows XP wil ik niet draaien, heb het helemaal gehad met die OS. De laptop wordt met Windows XP Home geleverd en gaat er direct weer af. In plaats daar van komt er Windows 2000 op, die erg stabiel is (voor een WIndows OS) moet ik zeggen.

Momenteel neem Gentoo op mijn desktop een 3.5gb in beslag. Hier zit dan ook PHP, Perl, MySQL, Apache, Gimp, OpenOffice, KDE 3.3 (complete pakket) en Gnome op. Verder nog wat messengers. Daar zit ik dus ook niet over in.

Wat ik ook nog hoorde was dat het met FAT32 aan te raden is om geregeld even een defragmentatie o.i.d. te doen. Gentoo is de eerste echte linux distro die ik serieus gebruik en het viel me op dat bij het opstarten dat de schijf goed gecheckt wordt na een aantal keer opnieuw opstarten. Is dat te vergelijken met de schijfcontrole van Windows?

----------

## toMeloos

hou er rekening mee dat je altijd ergens een paar Gb vrij moet houden voor emerge doeleinden. Heb begrepen dat OO.o een ruime 2 Gb aan tmp nodig heeft voor het build proces. Nou kun je daar natuurlijk de -bin versie van nemen maar van sommige andere programma's natuurlijk niet...

----------

## Htbaa

De aanbieding is inmiddels veranderd waardoor ik een grotere hdd van 60gb kan nemen. Dat moet meer dan genoeg zijn voor mij:).

----------

## koder

Allez, we gaan blijkbaar wat discussieren voor de lol...

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Nonsens.
> 
> Een schone installatie van Windows XP SP2 neemt zo'n 1,5 GB in beslag - tel daar een swapfile van RAM*1,5 bij op en dat is de minimum diskruimte die je nodig hebt.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314865
> ...

 

Right, als je naar die link kijkt, staat daar dan ook "beschikbare ruimte". Dat een cleane WinXP niet meer inneemt dan 1.5 a 2 GB is idd een feit. Dat het al heel snel heel krap wordt onder de 10 GB, dat hangt natuurlijk af van wat je met je Program Files en Documents and Settings uithaalt. Als je het een en het ander gebruikt, zal de 10 GB al snel in zicht komen. Ja, natuurlijk kan je die dingen ook op de FAT32 zetten, maar daarop gelden de ACL permissions niet, en misschien wil men dat wel (zoals ik bijvoorbeeld).

Dat een totale capaciteit van 8.5 GB een minimum is voor NTFS+WinXP te kunnen draaien, heb ik nooit zelf geverifieerd. Ik ben die stelling onlangs wel tegengekomen terwijl ik naar "ntfsresize" zocht. Vandaar ook dat je het woord "blijkbaar" terugvindt in mijn oorspronkelijke zin.

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Dat is dan wel een mythe waar ik persoonlijk nog nooit van gehoord heb.
> 
> 

 

Wel, je moet ze ook niet geloven. Het is niks meer dan een mythe die in de begindagen van Linux de ronde deden. Toen ik een RedHat Linux installeerde in 1996, vond ik het onder andere terug in de manual die erbij kwam. Maar ja, in 1996 had de gemiddelde nieuwe PC wel maar 16 tot 32 MB RAM natuurlijk...    :Smile: 

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Tot kernel 2.4 werd het aangeraden om je swap partitie 2x zo groot te maken als de hoeveelheid fysiek geheugen.
> 
> Sinds kernel 2.6 is deze vereiste teruggebracht naar 1x de hoeveelheid geheugen, aangezien de VMM van 2.6 een stuk efficienter met swapruimte omgaat.
> 
> Vanaf zeg 512MB RAM is het volkomen mogelijk om zonder swap partitie te draaien - dit vereist natuurlijk wel de nodige tests om zeker te zijn dat het systeem niet op de knieen gaat...
> ...

 

Klopt. Vandaar ook de volgende paragraaf...

 *adaptr wrote:*   

>  *koder wrote:*   Je Swap dient als tijdelijke plaats voor je RAM. Voor het "dode geheugen", het deel dat niet nodig is op dit moment. De totale capaciteit is dus het fysieke RAM-geheugen + je Swap/Pagefile/Virtual. Als je veel geheugen gaat gebruiken, en je hebt weinig fysieke RAM, dan kun je die Swap goed gebruiken. Zit je daarbij met een gigabyte aan fysieke RAM, en doe je nooit grote applicaties of gegevens open, dan hoef je eigenlijk helemaal geen swap. 
> 
> Bedankt Pa 
> 
> Wat doet je vermoeden dat de OP dit niet weet ?
> ...

 

Wel, dit mag dan wel algemene kennis zijn, eigenlijk zeg ik hier hetzelfde als wat jij vertelt in je vorige paragraaf. Namelijk dat Swap een aanvulling is van je RAM, en dat grootte van de Swap dus quasi omgekeerd evenredig is met de grootte van de RAM... op voorwaarde natuurlijk dat je gebruik stabiel blijft. Vaak wordt net het omgekeerde beweerd.

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Zowel PHP als MySQL zijn zeer uitgebreid te tunen op fysiek geheugengebruik.

 

Eveens correct, maar zelfs dan zijn het allebei nog steeds applicaties die veel RAM alloceren.

 *adaptr wrote:*   

>  *koder wrote:*   Daarnaast is het nog heel belangrijk of je al dan niet meerder gebruikers gaat hebben. Op een populaire website ga je meerdere HTTPd's hebben draaien, en die nemen allemaal RAM!
> 
>  
> 
> Meer nonsense - dit is een ontwikkelmachine, waar heb je het in vredesnaam over ?

 

Wel, omdat noch jij en noch ik weten wat Htbaa met die PERL en PHP creaties gaat doen. Ik neem aan dat ze waarschijnlijk iets met webdevelopment te maken hebben. En als ontwikkelaar moet je er nu eenmaal rekening mee houden dat je toepassingen aan meerdere gebruikers/bezoekers kunnen onderworpen worden. 

Als daar een andere machine voor gebruikt wordt, moet iemand die configureren. Misschien wordt dat ook een job voor Htbaa, misschien ook niet. 

Maar wat extra info kan minder kwaad dan een foute keuze. Of niet soms?

greetz

koder

----------

## adaptr

Een veel betere rationalisatie dan je originele verhaal  :Wink: 

Toch wil ik wel nog even opmerken over je laatste stelling, dat het onwaarschijnlijk is dat een webdeveloper geen kennis heeft van de mechanismen die gebruikt gaan worden om zijn werk wereldkundig te maken...

Natuurlijk zal alles wat hij produceert op een webserver gepubliceerd gaan worden, en niet vanaf een ontwikkelmachine aan het internet gehangen worden.

Dat bedoelde ik.

Het is een laptop joh - nogal onhandig om die als server te gebruiken lijkt me.

----------

## st3vie

splitst nooit iemand z'n home partitie af? aangezien daar veel persoonlijke config bestanden e.d. kunnen staan, vind ik het zelf ook altij dhandig om die ook apart te hebben, ook al is het maar iets van 1GB.

ik heb op m'n laptop momenteel het volgende met gentoo en winxp:

winxp (ntfs, 10GB)

files (fat32, 10GB)

data (fat32, 5GB)

/boot (ext2, 64MB)

swap (swap, 1GB)

/   (ext3, 11GB)

/home (ext3, 1GB)

-st3vie

----------

## koder

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Het is een laptop joh - nogal onhandig om die als server te gebruiken lijkt me.

 

hmmm...   :Rolling Eyes:  ... point taken... 

greetz

koder

----------

## Htbaa

Dat wat ik ontwikkel komt inderdaad later op een aparte server terecht. Wordt een beetje een dure grap, laptop als server  :Smile: .

Nu heb ik nog een andere vraag/twijfel. Mijn data partitie dat wordt dus een FAT32. Is het mogelijk dat ik die als /home mount en dat de bijbehorende mappen dan gewoon tot de accounts behoren? Dus het volgende:

/home/htbaa/ == D:/htbaa/

/home/blaat/ == D:/blaat/

Gaat dat voor problemen zorgen met rechten etc? Want dit zou namelijk wel ideaal voor mij zijn. Mijn programmeer omgeving, webdevelopement, moet zowel onder Gentoo als onder Windows toegankelijk zijn zonder steeds hoeven te klooien met rechten.

Dan nog een herhaling van een andere vraag: "Wat ik ook nog hoorde was dat het met FAT32 aan te raden is om geregeld even een defragmentatie o.i.d. te doen. Gentoo is de eerste echte linux distro die ik serieus gebruik en het viel me op dat bij het opstarten dat de schijf goed gecheckt wordt na een aantal keer opnieuw opstarten. Is dat te vergelijken met de schijfcontrole van Windows?"

Alvast bedankt.

PS: Hopelijk halverwege komende week is mijn laptop binnen. Hangt er maar net van af hoe snel Dell is.

----------

## adaptr

 *Htbaa wrote:*   

> Nu heb ik nog een andere vraag/twijfel. Mijn data partitie dat wordt dus een FAT32. Is het mogelijk dat ik die als /home mount en dat de bijbehorende mappen dan gewoon tot de accounts behoren? Dus het volgende:
> 
> /home/htbaa/ == D:/htbaa/
> 
> /home/blaat/ == D:/blaat/

 

Zeker; een FAT32 filesysteem is niet anders ingericht voor de gebruiker dan een Linux filesysteem.

Wel moet je er rekening mee houden dat de enige attributen die overgedragen kunnen worden tussen Linux en FAT32 zijn de read-only en de hidden atributes... alle andere bestaan niet op FAT32.

 *Htbaa wrote:*   

> Gaat dat voor problemen zorgen met rechten etc?

 

Problemen... nou nee, je hebt geen rechten; het concept bestaat niet op FAT32.

Je mount het hele bestandssysteem als 1 gebruiker en die gebruiker bezit alle bestanden erop.

Zolang je ervoor zorgt dat dit de gebruiker is die je onder Linux gebruikt is dit geen probleem.

Onder Windows kan iedereen overal bij op een FAT32 partitie.

 *Htbaa wrote:*   

>  Want dit zou namelijk wel ideaal voor mij zijn. Mijn programmeer omgeving, webdevelopement, moet zowel onder Gentoo als onder Windows toegankelijk zijn zonder steeds hoeven te klooien met rechten.

 

Waarom zou je moeten "klooien met rechten" ?

Als je de enige gebruiker bent van het systeem dan is dat totaal niet aan de orde...

 *Htbaa wrote:*   

> Dan nog een herhaling van een andere vraag: "Wat ik ook nog hoorde was dat het met FAT32 aan te raden is om geregeld even een defragmentatie o.i.d. te doen. Gentoo is de eerste echte linux distro die ik serieus gebruik en het viel me op dat bij het opstarten dat de schijf goed gecheckt wordt na een aantal keer opnieuw opstarten. Is dat te vergelijken met de schijfcontrole van Windows?"
> 
> 

 

Ja en nee...

Een schijfcheck is een schijfcheck, maar de methoden die gebruikt worden zijn flink verschillend.

Het belangrijkste in jouw geval is dat Linux nooit een FAT32 bestandssysteem zal controleren - dat zal je in Windows moeten doen.

Defragmentatie en controle zijn daarnaast ook twee totaal verschillende concepten.

In Linux is defragmentatie lang niet zo'n groot probleem als dit onder Windows kan zijn; Linux gaat gewoon veel efficienter met het bestandssysteem om.

Je kan natuurlijk regelen dat Windows zowel een scandisk als een defrag doet iedere keer als je opstart.

Ik hoop dat je er voor mij ook 1 besteld hebt  :Wink: 

----------

## Htbaa

Hehe, voor het geld van de laptop heb ik hard gewerkt  :Smile: . Ik ben inderdaad de enige gebruiker, maar het zal wel eens voorkomen dat mijn moeder of broer wat moet doen, en die wil ik niet onder mijn account hun werk laten doen.

Wat ik met "geklooi met rechten" bedoelde is dat je onder Linux bijv. een Perl CGI bestand chmod 0755 moet geven om hem via Apache uit te kunnen voeren. Moet ik dat nog steeds doen als ik FAT32 gebruik? Want onder Windows hoef ik mij niet druk maken wat de rechten betreft. Ik ben bang dat door het afwissellende gebruik van Linux en Windows dat Windows de rechten zeg maar "reset" zodat ik in Linux alles weer opnieuw moet toekennen. Als hier geen sprake van is, dan is er niets aan de hand  :Smile: . Aan FAT32 zit toch een bestandgrootte limiet van 4gb toch? Niet dat dit een probleem is aangezien ik toch geen dvd's kan branden, maar met het downloaden van bestanden kan het wellicht voor problemen zorgen.

----------

## adaptr

Zoals je uit mijn vorige post zou kunnen opmaken, zal je de rechten op de FAT32 partitie in Linux zelf moeten zetten; niets wat je of in Windows of in Linux aan de FAT32 bestanden verandert zal invloed hebben op die rechten, want - nogmaals: het concept bestaat niet op FAT32.

Zolang de rechten die je in Linux toekent Perl en apache toestaan te schrijven en te lezen zal het werken.

In Windows is dit vanzelfsprekend nooit een probleem.

----------

## Htbaa

Oke bedankt. Als ik later meer vragen heb dan stel ik ze wel  :Smile: . Ik ga trouwens eerst een Mandrake installatie uitvoeren, die kan er met 10 minuten op staan. Dit om er zeker van te zijn dat de laptop wel goed met Linux zal werken. Genkernel uitvoeren duurt nogal lang, van daar  :Smile: .

----------

## Htbaa

Hallo allen  :Smile: .

De laptop heb ik nu een week. Gentoo heb ik inmiddels een 4tal keer moeten installeren. Maar het is er elke keer wel beter van geworden. Alles werkt, behalve mijn WLAN. PCMCIA kan ik niet testen maar de modules en pcmcia-cs zijn wel geinstalleerd. De modem is ook geinstalleerd maar of deze werkt, ik heb geen flauw idee. WLAN voor de Inspiron 1150 werkt wel, maar de guide die ik volgde gaf problemen bij mij. Compilen van de nodige software ging niet. Maar goed, ik heb geen hotspot hier dus heb het nog niet nodig.

Maar ongelovelijk, wat een verschil als je zelf een kernel samensteld. Ik heb met 'genkernel --menuconfig all' zelf een kernel gemaakt en dan gaat het compilen zo een 15/20 minuten sneller! Tegen genkernel zie ik nu niet meer op  :Smile: . ACPI werkt ook goed.

Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik vaak vreemde dingen ben tegen gekomen. Zo werkte na het installeren van een aantal programma's mijn geluid niet meer. Zo installeerde ik Ogle (DVD speler) en nog wat spul. Het geluid werkte niet meer en ik wou al bijna weer een re-install doen. Toen dacht ik aan ALSA en dat bleek de oplossing te zijn.

Ook is de B44 module voor de NIC niet echt stabiel. Soms werkt deze, maar zodra deze er mee op houd krijg je hem niet meer aan de praat. Gelukkig heeft broadcom nog andere drivers en de BCM4400 module/driver werkt wel goed.

Wat nog niet werkt, en wat ik wel graag wil, is het mounten van een usbpen. Deze is volgens windows FAT geformatteerd en op mijn desktop kon ik deze gewoon mounten op /dev/sda1. Maar mijn laptop ziet alleen /dev/sda en geen /dev/sda1. Zodra ik deze met filesystem fvat wil mounten geeft het ding aan dat het niet het correcte file system is. Zie ik iets over het hoofd?

----------

## st3vie

 *Htbaa wrote:*   

> Wat nog niet werkt, en wat ik wel graag wil, is het mounten van een usbpen. Deze is volgens windows FAT geformatteerd en op mijn desktop kon ik deze gewoon mounten op /dev/sda1. Maar mijn laptop ziet alleen /dev/sda en geen /dev/sda1. Zodra ik deze met filesystem fvat wil mounten geeft het ding aan dat het niet het correcte file system is. Zie ik iets over het hoofd?

 

Hoi alleen.  :Smile:  Ik neem aan dat je type 'vfat' bedoelde en niet 'fvat'?

Je kan misschien ook proberen om te mounten zonder fs type?

```
mount /dev/sda /mnt/usbstick
```

Dit kan ik altijd doen, en werkt prima. Misschien heb je geen ondersteuning voor FAT in je kernel zitten?

-st3vie

----------

## Htbaa

Inderdaad, vfat en niet fvat  :Smile: . Ehm, mijn data partitie is FAT32 geformatteerd en daar heb ik geen problemen mee. Dus daar zou het niet aan kunnen liggen.

Oh ja, om schrijf/lees rechten te hebben op mijn fat32 partitie gebruik ik in fstab 'umask=000'. Is dit wel de correcte manier om dat te doen? Ik kwam namelijk ook nog andere mogelijkheden tegen.

----------

## st3vie

Misschien mis je de optie van USB-schijf ondersteuning in je kernel?

Voor die schrijf- en leesrechten moet je even maar

```
man mount
```

 uitvoeren. Daar staan per fs-type de opties uitgelegd. Ik zit momenteel niet in Linux, helaas.  :Smile: 

-st3vie

----------

## Htbaa

Gek genoeg werkt het mounten van mijn usb stick nu wel. Ik heb het eerst maar eens handmatig gedaan en toen het resultaat van mount bekeken. fstab veranderd en het gaat nu zonder problemen.

Trouwens, wat ik wel leuk vind om even te zeggen: Als ik snel iets moet hebben vanaf internet, of zowiezo wat met de laptop moet doen, boot ik elke keer weer Gentoo i.p.v. Windows XP. Gentoo start veel sneller.

----------

